# Filling a huge stump hole



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm thinking pull out the chips (could maybe use them as mulch somewhere)and fill with topsoil. There probably is also remaining unground stump/roots below this level that will decay and settle so you might need to fill in a little more in a few years.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

moneymgmt said:


> I just had the stump of a birch tree ground out and the hole that remains is easily 5' in diameter and about 10" deep. They raked the woodchips back into the hole but I'm wondering if I would be better off filling it with something more stable like dirt? This is dead center in the middle of my front yard so I want it to look decent. Any suggestions?


Dig out chips and fill with fill dirt...compact.


----------

